#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > مشکل: ارور دادن برنامه Eclipse بعد از نصب برنامه زبان python

## touch

*با دروووووووووود
برنامه زبان pythonرو نصب کردم و بعد از اون برنامه محیط eclipseرو میخوام نصب کنم
این ارور رو داد که شما باید نسخه jdk رو داشته باشید و 20140602_173456.jpg دانلود کردم تا میام نصب کنم Eclipes رو
 متاسفانه دوباره این ارورمیده
نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست
با تشکرررررررر


*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

*از دوستان کسی نیست*

----------


## touch

:ارور دادن برنامه Eclipse بعد از نصب برنامه زبان python:

----------


## touch

*دوستان عزیز مشکل حل شد رفتم تو سایت oracle نسخه jdk رو دانلود کردم و اوکی شد
حالا که میرم رو فایل Eclipseرو اجرا کنم این دفعه این پیغام رو میده*




Capture.jpg

----------


## touch

*حل نشده یه ECLIPSE دیگه نصب کردم این این ارورو میده*

Capture.PNG

----------


## touch

*این ارور در پست 5 کسی نمیدونه مال چیه ؟
وسط نصب شدن این ارورو میده*

----------

